# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam ver 1.7.3 Released

## mohamed73

*Asansam ver 1.7.3 Released  Add Flash
---------
Samsung SGH-i957 Galaxy Tab 8.9 
Samsung Omnia II i8000 
Samsung Omnia Pro B7610
samsung omnia pro b7350
Samsung Omnia seven I8700
Samsung Omnia LITE B7300
Samsung Omnia W I8350
Samsung Focus i917
Samsung GT-E1050
Samsung GT-E1070M 
Samsung GT-E1070T 
Samsung GT-E1080W 
Samsung GT-E1081T 
Samsung GT-E1105  
Samsung GT-E1105F 
Samsung GT-E1105T 
Samsung GT-E1107T 
Samsung GT-E1150 
Samsung GT-E1150i 
Samsung GT-E1170
Samsung GT-E1170i 
Samsung GT-E1172  
Samsung GT-E1180
Samsung GT-E1182 
Samsung GT-E1190 
Samsung GT-E1190-CHN
Samsung GT-E1195 
Samsung GTE1195-CHN
Samsung GT-E1210B 
Samsung GT-E1210M 
Samsung GT-E1225T 
Samsung GT-E1230  
Samsung GT-E1252  
Samsung GT-E1310B 
Samsung GT-E1310M 
Samsung GT-E1310S 
Samsung GT-E1360B 
Samsung GT-E1360M 
Samsung GT-E1360S 
Samsung GT-E2370  
Add Samsung SGH-i957 Galaxy Tab 8.9 (first in world)
-----------------------------------
Root
Read & write efs
Repair Unknown baseband (UBTOOL)  Download Link
------------------ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
------------------ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
------------------ * * 
BR 
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

